# Some of my Datsun links



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I figured I would post a few of my bookmarked 510 links here for those who are lacking in knowledge about the power of the Datsun.


http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/ 
http://www.classicdatsun.com/ 
http://www.the510realm.com/index.php 
http://www.datsuns.com/
http://www.cm510.com/ 
http://www.rodsdatsun.com/

Not all of these are great, but they can give a start to the new or curious Datsun enthusiast.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.bryanf.com 

this man's work speaks for itself.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I've seen that car before. It is an incredible piece of work but a little more race oriented than what I usually like. Plus, although it's cool, a turbo rotary for some reason doesn't feel quite "right" (to me) in a dime, even if Pete Brock engineered the whole thing back in the 70's.


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> I've seen that car before. It is an incredible piece of work but a little more race oriented than what I usually like. Plus, although it's cool, a turbo rotary for some reason doesn't feel quite "right" (to me) in a dime, even if Pete Brock engineered the whole thing back in the 70's.


to me rotarys in 510's is old school funk. i wanted to go that route before but it just didnt feel quite "right" to me either :thumbup: . so i decided to stick with the the L/Z stroker engine i got now. and thats still old school funk.


----------

